

SAS clone maker World Programming wins court case against SAS - macmac
http://www.bailii.org/ew/cases/EWHC/Ch/2010/1829.html 

======
jaen
Select parts:

[on an assertion by the expert witness of SAS] That evidence was capable of
seriously misleading a non-technical judge.

[judge doing fact checking from Wikipedia] In my judgment the SAS Language is
a programming language. I am comforted by the fact that this assessment
coincides not only with SAS Institute's own assessment in paragraph 6 of its
Particulars of Claim and in its literature, but also with that of the
anonymous author of the entry for "SAS language" in Wikipedia...

------
hga
Wow; read a bit of this just to get an idea of how stylistically different in
presentation the judgments of US and U.K. courts are.

